# Greece Charter Wanted -- 5 Apr 03



## dgoddard (Mar 7, 2003)

Growing tired of trying to visit/compare all the various websites, so trying something different as the charter companies seem to regularly ply this board.

Looking to charter a bareboat w/skipper for a 10-14 day honeymoon in Greece. I realize it is last minute, and guessing the season is just beginning that there must be some deals out there. Looking for a smaller boat at a smaller price. One-ways OK.

Email [email protected] with suggestions/pricing.

Thanks.


----------



## dgoddard (Mar 7, 2003)

Shares are OK as well...


----------



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

Dear Dave 

What time of the year are you looking for ?

Prices start from as low as 187 per day for the Bavaria 32 and go up to 218 on high season

This includes your own yacht with two cabins, Tax, transfers, welcome drink, etc

There are a lot of good deals just keep looking or just call us at 1877 2GREECE to discuss further your sailing trip and different options.


Email: [email protected]
www.OlympicYachtCharters.com
Toll Free877)2473323
Ph718) 392-7992 Fax718) 392-7993


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Dave ,
I think I can help you about that with a real good price.
The boat is Jeanneau sun odyssey 1999 with aircondition,2 cabins at the back.weekly its 2000 euro.
please contact me for the details.
Between 19-30 April there is a crusing and training tour organized with 2 boats.The route is Rhodos Girit santorini halki rhodos Marmaris.You can also join that if you like


----------



## Jkostof (Apr 11, 2003)

My friend, I agree with you about websites.
My wife and I are experienced sailors and we have tried many greek companies. The last three years we use mythos yacht charter. Try this one. They are very professional people and very good service. Ask them what exactly you need. Wishes for your new life.


----------



## saltwaterlakey (Aug 15, 2011)

*Could this be something for you?*

________________________________________
I'm sailing my Bavaria 46 to Slovenia from Greece. Great mileage builder and adventure through my favourite islands. Plan to take 10-14 days to do the sail. Looking for stable crew members who enjoy life and sailing. Fun loving but non drinkers on watch. Prefer non smokers, sorry. Great way to practice your English and see some great places in the Med. I plan to visit 3 islands or so in Greece and a few in Croatia on the way. 1100 nautical miles. I cover boat costs but you cover your own food and travel expenses. I will truck the boat from Slovenia to Kiel, Germany and then remast and sail to Stockholm, Sweden. It's possible to join on that leg as well.

If were ship shape good weather and crew is in agreement early in week. If there are problems to fix then a little later in week. I plan to bottom paint and install new flexfold prop April 2nd then go in water day after. When in water, Install sails, Proper rig tweak and were in business after a short sea trial.

Need to be in Slovenia by April 15th - 16th for truck loading. Boat arrives in Kiel Germany 4 days later. Unfortunately I can't ride with truck follow cars. They have 8 hour shifts at night. No day driving. In Kiel need to unload remast and tweak. Then ready for leg 2 to Stockholm. I plan to spend a few days in Venice then train or pane to Kiel. Hamburg airport is nearest if you plan to do that leg. 
Speed plan. We have 1100 sea miles for first leg. It's a fast boat and plan to hold 6 + knots average if bad winds we will motor, if over 20 will consider minimum sail and motor. You get the idea, good speed but comfort and safety is my main goal. 
It's supposed to be fun not scary. Especially at night.
Most important is an easy going personality, skill level is not that big of a deal.

Scott
[email protected]



davegoddard said:


> Growing tired of trying to visit/compare all the various websites, so trying something different as the charter companies seem to regularly ply this board.
> 
> Looking to charter a bareboat w/skipper for a 10-14 day honeymoon in Greece. I realize it is last minute, and guessing the season is just beginning that there must be some deals out there. Looking for a smaller boat at a smaller price. One-ways OK.
> 
> ...


----------

